# NDS-Card or NX-Card?



## larrypretty (Jan 3, 2020)

Just curious, the nds-card and nx-card, modchipdirect and mod3dscard sites, are they running by the same company? Too similar domains and there are a lot of such sites on the Internet, how to choose a reliable one from them?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 18, 2020)

They're not -

nds-card is from China and my recommendation, in fact they are (or were - not so much was heard of them from our staff in the past 3-4 years) our official sponsor

nx-card I did not know about, but it looks like a clone of italiamods.com (or viceversa, of course)

modchipsdirect is/was a reputable American importer...

...the last one is also mostly unknown to me, but I would rate it the lowest due to spending too much effort in advertising - unlikely to be a ripoff but when there are better choices...



larrypretty said:


> Too similar domains


At least you're not buying a DS flashcard with R4 in the name, riiiight?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Jan 21, 2020)

WTF. Does anyone else notice nx-card.com displaying people's private information such as names, locations, purchased items, and total cost in the bottom right corner?


----------

